# Any PUA expert?



## PopcornEater (Apr 26, 2020)

Can’t find info anywhere, 
So PUA retro pays, payments are biweekly.. are you still entitled to payments if you come back to work, there is still a claim balance, and report earnings? 
🤔 I guess this is an general UI question..


----------



## NiteRake (Aug 22, 2019)

Im no expert but Ive been filling out forms and collecting for a few weeks. Your question seems to depend on the state. The PUA claim is federal one administered by the state. The state has its own UI claim, which most likely you are not eligible for. When it gets denied, you them file for the PUA. It pays as long as the Feds continue it with an additional until July 31, unless they extend it. if you earn money it will be deducted from any claim you might get. I don't know how it would affect the extra 600.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

*Any PUA expert?*

There's only one PUA expert on this board. They will be along shortly.

In the meantime, I'm not aware that anyone has addressed that question. The question being; what happens to your state sponsored UI ($167/week in California), and what happens to your Federally sponsored PUA ($600/week) when you start earning again? Right?

We need someone who has done that to report in. Somewhere there is probably a threshold number for both aspects of UI whereby it gets tapered and/or eliminated. Please let us know if you find out. Then YOU will be the expert. :>


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

they will deduct your earnings from 167$ . If you dont qualify for a 1 dollar from 167$ than you dont qualify for 600$ as well


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Tenderloin said:


> they will deduct your earnings from 167$. If you don't qualify for a 1 dollar from 167$ than you don't qualify for 600$ as well


In NYS if you work 4 days or more and or earn 504 or more you don't qualify for unemployment .for that week.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

If you get 1$ UI from the state you will get the 600$.

"individuals who are entitled to receive *any portion* of their state's regular unemployment compensation (UC) will also receive the $600 flat weekly payment through July 31, 2020."


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

islanddriver said:


> In NYS if you work 4 days or more and or earn 504 or more you don't qualify for unemployment .for that week.


in CA 167$ or more


----------



## PopcornEater (Apr 26, 2020)

I think this is going to be problematic, California will open before UI benefits run off..
Oh well


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

PopcornEater said:


> I think this is going to be problematic, California will open before UI benefits run off..
> Oh well


How is it affects Uber drivers?
Uber will send a message to drivers to Uber On! and that will be official call back to job or something?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

PopcornEater said:


> California will open before UI benefits run off.


we are months away from phase 4, which will be the end of all the restrictions. Fed cheese, right this second, runs out 7/31. Not sure we will be even at phase 3 by then. No worries.


----------



## PopcornEater (Apr 26, 2020)

Well as “independent contractor” you technically control when you go back to work right? Not necessarily phase 4 will be the time to go back..
I guess my question is still not clear enough...🤔 UI technically owes us back pay (which it doesn’t pay you the whole benefits balance at once 💰) as it pays you bi weekly you’re also accumulating new benefits ( $767ish/wk ).. 
It will take you months past July to fully run off at this rate. 
At some point new accumulation will decrease to only $167/wk ( no more $600 )
So if you come back to work by then, what’s of the remaining balance of the UI claim?


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

if they dont extend this till January never vote for republicans. Seems like republicans want take this one off and put tax cut instead ( that tax cut will mainly benefit corporations and 1%, average american worker will see 30-40$ boost on his paycheck lol)


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

PopcornEater said:


> Well as "independent contractor" you technically control when you go back to work right? Not necessarily phase 4 will be the time to go back..
> I guess my question is still not clear enough...&#129300; UI technically owes us back pay (which it doesn't pay you the whole benefits balance at once &#128176 as it pays you bi weekly you're also accumulating new benefits ( $767ish/wk )..
> It will take you months past July to fully run off at this rate.
> At some point new accumulation will decrease to only $167/wk ( no more $600 )
> So if you come back to work by then, what's of the remaining balance of the UI claim?


Depending on where you live NYS it's 39 week's for unemployment don't know if we will still qualify for that .


----------



## PopcornEater (Apr 26, 2020)

islanddriver said:


> Depending on where you live NYS it's 39 week's for unemployment don't know if we will still qualify for that .


I'm in CA, but this is a general question...
Maybe I'm missing something and EDD should pay off the full UI claim balance instead of dropping payments &#128530;


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

PopcornEater said:


> I think this is going to be problematic, California will open before UI benefits run off..
> Oh well


So what... Your claiming UI because your at risk of catching Corona(which is one of the options) that won't change when the state opens up... I'm claiming UI till all 39 weeks run out period.


----------



## PopcornEater (Apr 26, 2020)

Uberguyken said:


> So what... Your claiming UI because your at risk of catching Corona(which is one of the options) that won't change when the state opens up... I'm claiming UI till all 39 weeks run out period.


I found out what I needed to know!
Thanks for all your answers... &#128579;&#128579;


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Uberguyken said:


> So what... Your claiming UI because your at risk of catching Corona(which is one of the options) that won't change when the state opens up... I'm claiming UI till all 39 weeks run out period.


That is NOT one of the options. In fact they have recently stated specifically, fear of coronavirus is not a valid reason to not go back to work



PopcornEater said:


> Can't find info anywhere,
> So PUA retro pays, payments are biweekly.. are you still entitled to payments if you come back to work, there is still a claim balance, and report earnings?
> &#129300; I guess this is an general UI question..


Are you regular UI or are you PUA? There are different rules for each. Most of us are PUA. Both the weekly benefit and the FPUC can be retro paid. In fact they're ordered to retro pay. Here we get paid weekly for Pua. Regular UI is every two weeks. As far as I know they cannot get retro pay.

The rules here are, you can make up to 25% of your weekly benefit without it affecting your payout. Once you hit that, anything over that is dollar-for-dollar taken off your weekly payout. Once you earn the same amount as your weekly payout, you lose both your weekly benefit as well as your $600.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Every state is different. Check with your local board to figure out what is going on in your state.

In Washington state if You had any provable source of income then you qualified for UI and PUA. The UI was at minimum and the federal PUA was the $600.


----------



## PopcornEater (Apr 26, 2020)

My understanding is that PUA pays 39 wks at a rate of $167/wk + Fed...
I find it hard to believe that CA will allow drivers to sit on the sidelines collecting UI for the rest of the year...
Being that $6,513 ( 39x167 )is the average balance, goes down bi weekly by $334(plus fed 😒
There is enough UI to March 2021? 😬
I’m sure my state will be up and running before that...
It would make more sense if EDD would just pay off a lump sum of past weeks of UI.
What’s wrong with my understanding of this?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> Every state is different. Check with your local board to figure out what is going on in your state.
> 
> In Washington state if You had any provable source of income then you qualified for UI and PUA. The UI was at minimum and the federal PUA was the $600.


You can't qualify for UI and Pua. It's either or. UI is the regular state unemployment. Pua is the pandemic unemployment assistance Set up in the Care's act for Gig economy workers, independent contractors, and self-employed. This is the weekly benefit that goes 39 weeks if you qualify the entire time. The $600 is the FPUC, federal pandemic unemployment compensation.



PopcornEater said:


> My understanding is that PUA pays 39 wks at a rate of $167/wk + Fed...
> I find it hard to believe that CA will allow drivers to sit on the sidelines collecting UI for the rest of the year...
> Being that $6,513 ( 39x167 )is the average balance, goes down bi weekly by $334(plus fed &#128530;
> There is enough UI to March 2021? &#128556;
> ...


I think in general you're missing the whole point of unemployment LOL my claim as well says it's good until March of 2021. That's how long a claim stays open for. You only get 39 weeks. Generally speaking if you go back to work your payments will stop but if something else happens you don't have to reopen another claim because this one is still active with funds available. it's not exhausted


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

PopcornEater said:


> What's wrong with my understanding of this?


I don't know. I thought I understood your first question, and just didn't know the answer. Now I don't even think I understand your questions.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> You can't qualify for UI and Pua. It's either or. UI is the regular state unemployment. Pua is the pandemic unemployment assistance Set up in the Care's act for Gig economy workers, independent contractors, and self-employed. This is the weekly benefit that goes 39 weeks if you qualify the entire time. The $600 is the FPUC, federal pandemic unemployment compensation.
> 
> 
> I think in general you're missing the whole point of unemployment LOL my claim as well says it's good until March of 2021. That's how long a claim stays open for. You only get 39 weeks. Generally speaking if you go back to work your payments will stop but if something else happens you don't have to reopen another claim because this one is still active with funds available. it's not exhausted


Every state is different. In fact in Washington state this very week, drivers who did not apply for UI are having issues getting claims they are already active for paid currently. IN WASHINGTON STATE, you get the state minimum based on the PUC but it still a function of the state. The $600 is federal money addendum to the state acceptance of your claim. I am pretty certain that the $235 from the state is from the state. That is why it is different in every state.


----------



## PopcornEater (Apr 26, 2020)

Yea I think I’m just too dumb to understand the retro pay part of UI 😬
I’m almost ready to go back to work and PUA just kicked in.


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

dont vote for republicans, they want their slaves back


----------



## PopcornEater (Apr 26, 2020)

I think I’m confusing everyone 😂
My main question is answered.. retro pay will just help as future UI. 
THANKS TO ALL 🙃


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

PopcornEater said:


> I think I'm confusing everyone &#128514;
> My main question is answered.. retro pay will just help as future UI.
> THANKS TO ALL &#128579;


republicans want you to uber on, they dont want you to get 600$, dont vote for them again


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

PopcornEater said:


> Yea I think I'm just too dumb to understand the retro pay part of UI &#128556;
> I'm almost ready to go back to work and PUA just kicked in.


I'm having a hard time understanding your question. But basically you'll be getting $167+$600 every week until July 31st when the $600 runs out. After that you'd only qualify for the $167 but that's not enough to get by is it? So pretty much it's back to work in August unless they extend the $600 PUA program to January. But the republicans aren't having any of that.

Why do you want to get back to driving uber when you're making $3,300 a month net profit before taxes?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Now that you are un-confused, let me try to confuse the issue again. When I calculate how much California UI will payout through the end of the year I come up with about 17K. That's all the UI and PUA paid out so far, plus PUA (which stops end of July) and UI through DEC 27th.

But the total payout value on the EDD main page ever stated was that my maximum claim for the period (shows as claim balance) is about 10K.

We will see....


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> Now that you are un-confused, let me try to confuse the issue again. When I calculate how much California UI will payout through the end of the year I come up with about 17K. That's all the UI and PUA paid out so far, plus PUA (which stops end of July) and UI through DEC 27th.
> 
> But the total payout value on the EDD main page ever stated was that my maximum claim for the period (shows as claim balance) is about 10K.
> 
> We will see....


That's because the 10k doesn't include the $600x13 weeks=$7,800. Hence the 7k difference between your calculation of 17k and the edd's calculation of 10k.

Bottom line for everyone is sit and collect till end of July and get back to work in August unless they extend the program to January 2021. No one can live on $700 a month which is what it would be starting in August.


----------



## PopcornEater (Apr 26, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> Now that you are un-confused, let me try to confuse the issue again. When I calculate how much California UI will payout through the end of the year I come up with about 17K. That's all the UI and PUA paid out so far, plus PUA (which stops end of July) and UI through DEC 27th.
> 
> But the total payout value on the EDD main page ever stated was that my maximum claim for the period (shows as claim balance) is about 10K.
> 
> We will see....


I think there is confusion around retro pay &#128176; if they had just paid off previous weeks at once and pay UI at $167+600 til July.. 
retro pay will continue after July, but is almost useless at 167/wk IMO


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

PopcornEater said:


> I think there is confusion around retro pay &#128176; if they had just paid off previous weeks at once and take the $167+600 til July..
> retro pay is almost useless at 167/wk IMO


You can get $167 a week from Feb 2nd to March 29th (8 weeks x $167=$1,336).

After March 29th the $600 kicks in on top of the $167.

We're already 6 weeks into the PUA so you should have received $4,602 for those 6 weeks ($767x6).

$5,938 to date is what you should have received unless you reported excessive income during the past 6 weeks and got disqualified for certain week(s).


----------



## PopcornEater (Apr 26, 2020)

But you don’t get that!
With that plan you would get paid and accumulate UI as time passes... I guess only time will tell 😂
By next Monday I’ll have a clue


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

PopcornEater said:


> But you don't get that!
> With that plan you would get paid and accumulate UI as time passes... I guess only time will tell &#128514;
> By next Monday I'll have a clue


No clue what you're talking about. You are being extremely vague in all your responses sorry. How much have you been paid so far? What weeks are you missing and why?


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> That is NOT one of the options. In fact they have recently stated specifically, fear of coronavirus is not a valid reason to not go back to work
> 
> Are you regular UI or are you PUA? There are different rules for each. Most of us are PUA. Both the weekly benefit and the FPUC can be retro paid. In fact they're ordered to retro pay. Here we get paid weekly for Pua. Regular UI is every two weeks. As far as I know they cannot get retro pay.
> 
> The rules here are, you can make up to 25% of your weekly benefit without it affecting your payout. Once you hit that, anything over that is dollar-for-dollar taken off your weekly payout. Once you earn the same amount as your weekly payout, you lose both your weekly benefit as well as your $600.


----------



## PopcornEater (Apr 26, 2020)

AuxCordTherapy said:


> No clue what you're talking about. You are being extremely vague in all your responses sorry. How much have you been paid so far? What weeks are you missing and why?


$1534 a couple weeks ago, UI balance only dropped by $334
i Don't think I can find a way to explain things better...
I just don't understand the wording of "retro pay" when as soon as you go back to work your retro pay freezes... not caring that income was almost zero during these past months


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

PopcornEater said:


> *$1534 a couple weeks ago, UI balance only dropped by $334*
> i Don't think I can find a way to explain things better...
> I just don't understand the wording of "retro pay" when as soon as you go back to work your retro pay freezes... not caring that income was almost zero during these past months


Because the $600 per week is not part of your claim balance on the Edd website. Hence the $1,200 difference in 2 weeks. Your claim balance will continue to drop by $334 every 2 weeks while you simultaneously get paid $600 each week.

So you worked prior to getting your last payment? How much did you certify for each week? If you made more than $221 per week you lose everything for that week. You can't make 1k a week and expect to get UI/PUA on top, it's one or the other. Either you stay home and collect or you work. You probably got disqualified from previous weeks because you exceeded the $221 maximum you can earn per week. Even if you made less than usual it doesn't matter. That's why they're giving you PUA because your work and the money you're accustomed to making has been disrupted, not because you can't earn any money at all doing U/L, you can.


----------



## PopcornEater (Apr 26, 2020)

AuxCordTherapy said:


> Because the $600 per week is not part of your claim balance on the Edd website. Hence the $1,200 difference in 2 weeks. Your claim balance will continue to drop by $334 every 2 weeks while you simultaneously get paid $600 each week.


&#128530; that part is not an issue..
Lol &#128514; thanks though &#128591;
I think this is an actual issue with the way the bill was written down.. remember retro pay in July when the Fed supplement ends &#128579;
I really think I'm on to something &#128556;


----------



## Norton18644 (Apr 12, 2019)

I filed my PUA claim in PA on 5/15/20. I received total of $5180.00 on 5/19/20. $195/wk min in PA + $600/wk retro to last week March. Either I got lucky with that rapid payment or the state has done a good job processing claims.


----------



## NiteRake (Aug 22, 2019)

I have filed for unemployment twice and have been denied twice. We are self employed and since there is NO employer who paid into the state system we do NOT qualify for unemployment. The CARES act was passed in March, once we are denied unemployment we can THEN apply for PUA. I have been receiving 235 a week plus the 600 each week since. I know the 600 comes from the feds and I assume the 235 does also because the state says I have 0 in benefits payable to me. Now this week my payment is delayed. It has to do either with the fraud thing from Nigeria or the other letter they sent saying I was in "adjudication on process" which means they are trying to determine my eligibility (for PUA I think, since they already decline my UI). This whole thing is a mess but it will slowly work out.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> Every state is different. In fact in Washington state this very week, drivers who did not apply for UI are having issues getting claims they are already active for paid currently. IN WASHINGTON STATE, you get the state minimum based on the PUC but it still a function of the state. The $600 is federal money addendum to the state acceptance of your claim. I am pretty certain that the $235 from the state is from the state. That is why it is different in every state.


No, both parts of our unemployment, weekly benefit(PUA) and $600 (FPUC), are federally funded. They are federally funded but each state is in charge of implementing and overseeing the programs operations. States are allowed to set their own eligibility criteria and benefit amount, as long as it doesn't conflict with federal guidelines. The only real difference we will see between the states is the application process or eligibility determination and the weekly benefit amount. Everything else was determined by the Secretary of Labor. Which is exactly why States initially said the process of getting the new system implemented waisbeing delayed. They said getting everything up and running was being delayed because they were waiting for further guidance from the Federal government. Other than the eligibility and weekly benefit amount, everything else was determined by the federal government. More specifically the Secretary of Labor.



PopcornEater said:


> Yea I think I'm just too dumb to understand the retro pay part of UI &#128556;
> I'm almost ready to go back to work and PUA just kicked in.


What day did you put down as the first day your income was affected by covid-19? Whatever date that is, is what they have to backdate your claim to, no questions asked, and that date will determine the retro pay you get, if you get any. The weekly benefit amount can go back to February 2. The $600 can go back to March 29th. They will deduct a portion of your weekly earnings , if you're working, from your weekly benefit amount. If you break even or make more than your weekly benefit amount, you lose everything. The weekly benefit amount and the $600. The total dollar amount that you see in your claim is the max you can get during this claim period but it doesn't guarantee you will get all of that. Only your weekly benefit portion will subtract from that total amount.


Uberguyken said:


> View attachment 464125
> View attachment 464126
> View attachment 464127


&#129318;&#129318;&#129318;&#129318;










What does this ⬇⬇⬇⬇



Uberguyken said:


> Your claiming UI because your at risk of catching Corona(which is one of the options)


Have to do with this⬇⬇???










How does you being at risk of catching Corona virus = a direct result ? Have you bothered to read the state guidelines from the federal government? A Direct result equals you being diagnosed, you being ordered to quarantine or self isolate, caring for a family member who is diagnosed and cannot care for themselves or the head of the household unable to perform duties because of diagnosis and therefore you have assumed the duties . nowhere in there did it say because you're at risk. Everyone is at risk!

There are federal guidelines given to the states as to what specifically they're allowed to approve us for. It's Not up to the applicants to applicants to determine the reason


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

AuxCordTherapy said:


> Because the $600 per week is not part of your claim balance on the Edd website.


Thank you! I missed that. I posted earlier about the discrepancy between my own calculations for year end totals and the amount on my state UI home page. That's the reason.



Daisey77 said:


> No, both parts of our unemployment, weekly benefit(PUA) and $600 (FPUC), are federally funded. They are federally funded but each state is in charge of implementing and overseeing the programs operations. States are allowed to set their own eligibility criteria and benefit amount, as long as it doesn't conflict with federal guidelines. The only real difference we will see between the states is the application process or eligibility determination and the weekly benefit amount. Everything else was determined by the Secretary of Labor. Which is exactly why States initially said the process of getting the new system implemented waisbeing delayed. They said getting everything up and running was being delayed because they were waiting for further guidance from the Federal government. Other than the eligibility and weekly benefit amount, everything else was determined by the federal government. More specifically the Secretary of Labor.


Whoa. What's that again? You're saying the Feds are funding both parts of the UI payout? Sure, the $600 is federally funded. But the smaller state UI payment? Where did you get that Daisey?


----------



## Dan2miletripguy (Nov 3, 2018)

My understanding is Texas pays the regular benefits portion which is 207 and then the federal government pays the 600.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

PopcornEater said:


> Not necessarily phase 4 will be the time to go back..


right this second that is the time as there won't be an SAH orders in place and no social distancing either. For me, that is the determination. Heck with UI. Right this moment it appears it won't be extended passed 7/31. I'd make more driving once the $600 goes away.

As to your funds available; logon to the portal. It displays the balance.


----------



## Yomann (Sep 23, 2014)

AuxCordTherapy said:


> f you made more than $221 per week you lose everything for that week. You can't make 1k a week and expect to get UI/PUA on top, it's one or the other. Either you stay home and collect or you work. You probably got disqualified from previous weeks because you exceeded the $221 maximum you can earn per week.


Thanks for all the useful information you have provided.
Can you please explain the $221/wk limit on earnings ?
Is that a set amount, or dependent on your UI available weekly benefit ?
Does the $221 come from a formula, and does it apply equally to all of us ?


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

Yomann said:


> Thanks for all the useful information you have provided.
> Can you please explain the $221/wk limit on earnings ?
> Is that a set amount, or dependent on your UI available weekly benefit ?
> Does the $221 come from a formula, and does it apply equally to all of us ?


No problem. It applies to everyone who's qualified for $167 a week. I know it's different from state to state but in California that's the amount everyone is getting for now. The Edd counts 75% of what you earned against you. So if you certify for $221, 25% or $55.25 gets deducted. Leaving you with $166.25, which is deducted from the $167, which leaves you with $1 after you round it off. So you'd get $1 plus the $600.


----------



## PopcornEater (Apr 26, 2020)

AuxCordTherapy said:


> No problem. It applies to everyone who's qualified for $167 a week. I know it's different from state to state but in California that's the amount everyone is getting for now. The Edd counts 75% of what you earned against you. So if you certify for $221, 25% or $55.25 gets deducted. Leaving you with $166.25, which is deducted from the $167, which leaves you with $1 after you round it off. So you'd get $1 plus the $600.


That means you made an extra $53 minus gas ⛽! 
What a deal an a half &#128530;


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> Whoa. What's that again? You're saying the Feds are funding both parts of the UI payout? Sure, the $600 is federally funded. But the smaller state UI payment? Where did you get that Daisey?


Ummmm From The Cares Act


----------



## NiteRake (Aug 22, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> No, both parts of our unemployment, weekly benefit(PUA) and $600 (FPUC), are federally funded. They are federally funded but each state is in charge of implementing and overseeing the programs operations. States are allowed to set their own eligibility criteria and benefit amount, as long as it doesn't conflict with federal guidelines. The only real difference we will see between the states is the application process or eligibility determination and the weekly benefit amount. Everything else was determined by the Secretary of Labor. Which is exactly why States initially said the process of getting the new system implemented waisbeing delayed. They said getting everything up and running was being delayed because they were waiting for further guidance from the Federal government. Other than the eligibility and weekly benefit amount, everything else was determined by the federal government. More specifically the Secretary of Labor.
> 
> What day did you put down as the first day your income was affected by covid-19? Whatever date that is, is what they have to backdate your claim to, no questions asked, and that date will determine the retro pay you get, if you get any. The weekly benefit amount can go back to February 2. The $600 can go back to March 29th. They will deduct a portion of your weekly earnings , if you're working, from your weekly benefit amount. If you break even or make more than your weekly benefit amount, you lose everything. The weekly benefit amount and the $600. The total dollar amount that you see in your claim is the max you can get during this claim period but it doesn't guarantee you will get all of that. Only your weekly benefit portion will subtract from that total amount.
> 
> ...


The governor has issued a stay at home order and closed our "business". Not working is in compliance with the governors order. I'd say that qualifies as a "direct result of COVID-19".


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

NiteRake said:


> The governor has issued a stay at home order and closed our "business". Not working is in compliance with the governors order. I'd say that qualifies as a "direct result of COVID-19".


You're right. Did I say Governor's orders shutting down Uber wasn't an acceptable reason to get unemployment? Actually one of the reasons we're able to get approved is because of municipal or state borders restricting movement


----------

